# Bear on Ruby Horsethief



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've seen a bear down there before, probably 2 years ago. I thought it was a cow initially. It was a young bear hanging out by the water as we floated by, pretty cool.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

There have been bears spotted around the perimeters of the Redlands area of Grand Junction and in Devils and Flume canyons too. I personally have not but I always have a dog with me when I go hiking.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Just pretend you're boat'n on the Rogue. All food and garbage put away in bear proof containers. Keep your coolers fresh and strapped down the lids hard. Or Bears will become a problem if they find easy pickings along the river. And if they do they will become dead bears. How ever I do support the right to arm bears.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Arming bears is the solution to the school shooting crisis.


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

cayo 2 said:


> Arming bears is the solution to the school shooting crisis.


https://www.theonion.com/gorilla-sales-skyrocket-after-latest-gorilla-attack-1819574361


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Www.theonion.com/nation-shocked-by-pre-natal-shooting.com


----------

